# O-Ring for Graco 390



## stonedge (Apr 5, 2014)

I've got an O-Ring that broke and needs to be replaced, problem is I don't have a Graco dealer near me. Is it advisable to just grab one from a local store or is it Graco specific?

Thanks guys/gals.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Most O-Rings will work. Try to go to Lowe's or Home Depot or local hardware shop and see if you find one of similar size. 

There are gaskets and rings for the "guns" that they make that are graco specific so you don't have a choice. But for the machine itself, you should be able to get them anywhere.

edit:
If you have to order them, Sherwin is a dealer of graco and they can order Graco things for you. They may not have a service department, but they can get guns, machines, replacement parts, etc. etc.


----------



## tp_masaro (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi bro I'm a newbie here and I need help from bros around.

I intend to purchase a graco paint sprayer for my job use.
As there is too many model I'm unsure which to purchase
There is nova,ultra,st max<--can bro guide me the diff?(would only prefer electrical mode)

1st of all.
Im doing residential project(in Singapore).might consider doing landed(similar with what you bros are living) and also commercial

Usage of sprayer will be quite often around 5-6days weekly

Paint use often: water base paint and sealant paint. 1-2time a yr for epoxy paint

Bro here pls help out if you guys could recommend me a reliable sprayer model under graco

Thanks in advance 
Kelvin tan








Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## tp_masaro (Apr 6, 2014)

tp_masaro said:


> Hi bro I'm a newbie here and I need help from bros around.
> 
> I intend to purchase a graco paint sprayer for my job use.
> As there is too many model I'm unsure which to purchase
> ...






Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

Support local small business and go see your auto parts dealer. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## tp_masaro (Apr 6, 2014)

Singapore don't Distrubute graco


Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

if it is the white o-ring on the bottom of the cylinder a rubber o-ring wont do it. those white O-rings are teflon


----------

